# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الكمبيوتر المحمول Vostro V131 جديد من شركة Del

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة ديل عن الكمبيوتر المحمول الجديد V131 لينضم الى عائلة اجهزة  Vostro , تستطيع ان تختار اما معالج Sandy Bridge Core i3 أو Core i5 ,  شاشة 13 إنش بدرجة وضوح 1366×768 , القرص الصلب 320 جيجابايت , منفذ USB  3.0 , البلوتوث 3.0 , كاميرا الويب , منفذ HDMI , بطارية تعمل لمدة 9.5  ساعات , السعر بداية من 499 دولار أمريكي .

----------


## EZEL

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد

----------


## abdeali

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

